# iStick 30w top cap?



## DoubleD (30/1/15)

As the title states, Im looking for an iStick 30w's top cap (including the screws if possible), if any of the vendors can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

Any vendors that have orders coming from eleaf perhaps? I'd really really like a 30w 'top cap'


----------



## Raslin (3/3/15)

Bump, I would like one as well, it should be possible to "upgrade" the cap on the 20w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/3/15)

Raslin said:


> Bump, I would like one as well, it should be possible to "upgrade" the cap on the 20w



dude, I've even gone as far as to email Eleaf themselves to send one to our vendors


----------



## Raslin (10/3/15)

Lol and did they?


----------



## LandyMan (10/3/15)

I spoke to Eleaf about this ... due the wiring into the top cap with the 510 connector, they don't want to make that a user replaceable part ... not sure if any of the other vendors got a different answer?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (10/3/15)

I could totally understand that, however given that the 20 has a known problem striping the threads and the 30w has the improved cap I would of thought that they would make it available to retailers to upgrade. With disclaimers would be fine with me. 

Well I suppose we can't have it all our way.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/15)

I just had to replace the bloody o-ring under the pin. What a flimsy little thing it was.

I would love to have been able to swap the entire top cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (10/3/15)

Yeah I had to do that on Sunday, used a o - ring from a kangertech coil. It's a pain. An upgrade would be so easy.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/3/15)

Raslin said:


> Lol and did they?



Nah their reply was -

"Dear friend,
Thanks for your email and sorry for the inconvenience.
Sorry that the iStick 30W haven't sold this accessory now and our US dealer has this ordered the 510 thread of iStick 20W.
Kindly suggest you visit www.eleafus.com to contact them about the details.
Hope you can understand.
Have a nice day.
Best wishes!" .....

What that means is beyond me 




Raslin said:


> I could totally understand that, however given that the 20 has a known problem striping the threads and the 30w has the improved cap I would of thought that they would make it available to retailers to upgrade. With disclaimers would be fine with me.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would love to have been able to swap the entire top cap.





Raslin said:


> An upgrade would be so easy.
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank




+1 to infinity and beyond lol

It's a pity I love my 20w so much, it would be easier and less of a hassle if I just hated it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (23/3/15)




----------

